# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier de Tubize-Nivelles (Site Nivelles)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier de Tubize-Nivelles (Site Nivelles)
Rue Samiette 1
Nivelles 


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier de Tubize-Nivelles.*

----------

